# PID for early 2000 Miss Silvia?



## chris__m (Jun 30, 2016)

I have a Miss Silvia with the production date 01/00, which I assume is January 2000.

I have read somewhere that machines pre May 2000 do not have the M4 thread for a temperature sensor.

So is it not possible to PID it?

Or do I just need some other temperature sensor, and if so what kind?

Thanks!


----------

